# Which dog food is better as a mix ?



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Which of this is better as a mix w oats on the ingredients of the food?

1. Eukanuba light
Ingredients

Corn Meal, Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Ground Whole Grain Barley, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Chicken Digest, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Flax Meal, Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid], DL-Methionine, Minerals [Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate], Choline Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Nutrient (percent)

- Crude Protein not less than 19.0 %
- Crude Fat not less than 9.0 %
- Crude Fat not more than 11.0 %
- Crude Fiber not more than 4.0 %
- Moisture not more than 10.0 %
- Vitamin E not less than 140 IU/kg
- L-Carnitine not less than 30 mg/kg*
- Omega-6 Fatty Acids not less than 2.10 %*
- Omega-3 Fatty Acids not less than 0.30 %*

2. Solid gold 
Ingredients

Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Peas, Ocean Fish Meal, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Dried Eggs, Flaxseed, Tomato Pomace, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Natural Flavors, Salt, DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, L-Carnitine, Carrots, Pumpkin, Apples, Cranberries, Blueberries, Broccoli, Parsley, Spearmint, Almond Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Sesame Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Thyme, Lentils, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Niacin, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Rosemary Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product.

Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein (Min.) 18.0% Taurine (Min.) 0.05%*
Crude Fat (Min.) 6.0% L-Carnitine (Min.) 25 mg/kg*
Crude Fiber (Max.) 4.0% Omega 6 Fatty Acids (Min.) 1.00%*
Moisture (Max.) 10.0% Omega 3 Fatty Acids (Min.) 0.75%*
Zinc (Min.) 200 mg/kg DHA (Doxosahexaenoic Acid) (Min.) 0.05%*
Vitamin E (Min.) 250 IU/kg Lactic Acid Bacteria (Min.) 2x105 cfu/g*
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (Min.) 50 mg/kg* (Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei )

3. Natural balanced reduced calorie dog

Ingredients:

Brown Rice, Chicken, Chicken Meal, Potato Fiber, Rice Bran, Tomato Pomace, Beet Pulp, Pearled Barley, Salmon Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Lamb Meal, Oatmeal, Natural Flavor, Carrots, Potatoes, Duck, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Salmon Oil, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Spinach, Parsley Flakes, Cranberries, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein 18.0% minimum
Crude Fat 8.0% minimum
Crude Fiber 8.0% maximum
Moisture 10.0% maximum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 1.7% minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% minimum

This is likely discontinued but looked good.

It's extremely hard to get dog food with Low protein here 

I thought about using this vegetarian dog food (https://nekojam.com/shop/addiction-zen- ... -dog-food/) and add cooked chicken or dried Mealworm as the mice love dog food (except for 1 buck) as they were sorting out the dog food (that I am currently feeding my dog which has higher protein, which is why I am finding another more suitable for mice). would this be recommended?

Sorry that I am posting link instead as I spend lot of time doing nicely but as i want to send, the whole message was gone so I am retyping 

Would appreciate comments.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Is there a reason you're particularly looking for low protein? Usually people use dog food to add animal based protein and fat to the diet of mice when oats and seeds can be lower than you want, so it boosts it up.

Although high protein is not good at a majority of the diet, the higher the protein dog food the less you use. If the protein content is low then it is bringing down the protein of your diet, although if its the same and your goal is around 18% then providing an animal based source for a little of the diet as opposed to all plant based is not bad either.

Personally I would look for one that has around 25% protein or so but I only feed the dog food to my actively breeding/growing stock.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Lilly, I am looking for something that the mice can take without any issue on long term, even if they are picky and pick out only the dog food to eat. I gave them some of my dog current food which has high protein with oat and seeds mix and they pick out the dog food. So I crushed the dog food to feed but it would be easier to find the recommended levels to start with and not get worried if they are eating in too much. The Solid gold food looks good but I am unsure of one of the ingredients, namly: spearmint.

It didnt start out this way but I have having food wastage (mainly millets??) and I do not like seeing that as firstly its telling me that they are picking and choosing food. secondly, i am throwing away food. I do not have the option of food blocks as its too expensive with too short shelf-life and I cant store them well in our weather.

I like the vegetarian food below, i am thinking probably to get this to feed or mix with oats in future.

Addiction Zen

Ingredients
Oats, Soya, Rice, Canola Oil, Peas, Kelp, Bentonite, Salt, Yeast, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Choline Chloride, Natural Tocoperols, Sunflower Oil, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Menadione Nictinamide Bisulfite, Thiamine B1, Calcium Panthothenate B5, Pyridoxine B6, Riboflavin B2, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin C Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Sulphate, Copper, Sulphate, Copper Sulphate, Ferrous Sulphate, Manganese Sulphate With added: - Canola Oil recommended for healthy skin & coat - Zinc for strengthened immunity

Nutritional Analysis	
Crude Protein - (min) 20% Crude Fat - (min) 8% Crude Fibre - (max) 7% Moisture - (max) 10% Caloric Content 3780 kcal/kg


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I personally favour fish-based kibble as I find that gives better skin and coat condition.



Teenybits said:


> Lilly, I am looking for something that the mice can take without any issue on long term, even if they are picky and pick out only the dog food to eat. I gave them some of my dog current food which has high protein with oat and seeds mix and they pick out the dog food.
> [...]
> It didnt start out this way but I have having food wastage (mainly millets??) and I do not like seeing that as firstly its telling me that they are picking and choosing food. secondly, i am throwing away food.


Just give them less at feeding time. If they're able to pick and choose which bits of a mix to eat it means you're giving them too much food overall. They won't intentionally starve themselves, so if you reduce the amount then they'll have to eat all of what they're given rather than just their favourite bits each day.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Torin, I like the fish one too! I am just concerned about the spearmint in it. There are so many ingredients in it too and I hope they are fine.

I am an anxious mummy and I don't like my animals to get into bad condition. I am thinking about the dog food inclusion as I feel the does are can be in better condition after nursing as well. I am hoping the dog food will help boost things up a little for them. They look kinda shagged after nursing just 2 babies (now day 19 old) with 2 does in there. There were 6 but I removed the 4 bucks at day 8. You might be right I am overfeeding as their bedding had traces of oats and millets but I can't just make them finished all those up without giving more food especially they are still at the tail end of nursing.

How should a nursing mummy look after the babies are now weanlings?


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Spearmint is fine. I semi-frequently give it (and other mints) fresh to my mice for enrichment.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks Torin. I decide to buy Bosch senior instead. Maybe next time I will get the solid gold then. Thank you so much. What is the benefits of spearmint since you give fresh?


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Some variation with exact kibble used is no bad thing. I don't use the same one each time myself. It depends on what I can get at what price, and also just what I feel like when I'm deciding what to buy!



Teenybits said:


> What is the benefits of spearmint since you give fresh?


Different foods will have different micro- and macro-nutrient profiles, so from a nutritional point of view some variety is good. But, as said above, my reasoning is predominantly enrichment  I have a few herbs in my garden growing well, so it's no bother to throw some to the mice every so often.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Lilly said:


> Personally I would look for one that has around 25% protein or so but I only feed the dog food to my actively breeding/growing stock.


I know what you mean because calculating the portion again, if the protein level is lower, it brings down the whole protein level after mixing


----------

